# AR1 Di2 Routing



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I'm getting ready to order an AR1 frameset and I wanted to se what "Optimized for Di2 routing" really meant before I did.

Does anyone have any good pictures of what they have done to give it cleaner/easier/more optimized routing for Di2?

I can't seem to find anything much more than stock photos on the interwebz and I'd love to see what the battery placement looks like, the wiring harness, shifter switch etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

MisterC said:


> I'm getting ready to order an AR1 frameset and I wanted to se what "Optimized for Di2 routing" really meant before I did.
> 
> Does anyone have any good pictures of what they have done to give it cleaner/easier/more optimized routing for Di2?
> 
> ...


The wires run into the frame just behind the stem and pass down the downtube and out the sides of the seat tube for the front derailleur coupling.

The non-drive side chainstay holds the battery with two M4 Shimano mounting bolts for their "plate - B" short battery mount with internal wire. The rear derailleur wire runs inside the chainstay and exits just before the carbon rear dropout.

We use the term "optimized" because the holes and guides are set up to contain and hold the Di2 harness. It is still possible to run a mechanical shifting system inside the bike, but there are no cable housing guides making installation a bit more difficult. There are a few mag/online features with photos of the stock AR1 and if you like I can take some photos of the test bikes here and email them to you, just send me your address and I pass them along. TOUR just found the AR1 the winner in their wind tunnel testing and VeloNews should be completing their review for an upcoming issue which should have additional commentary and illustrations on the slick assembly.

Very Best Regards,
-SD


----------

